# large hand carved bunker swimmer.



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

made from some old grouth red cedar and will be around 3 1/2 to 4oz.
it will be heading to montauk to grab up some big girls.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!!!!


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*Bunker*

Sweet!!! Don't chunk that one up by mistake Let us know how it does.:fishing:

Chris


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey that came out really nice,sort of a flat sided Wood-o.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks guys.

did a float test on it and it sits just like the small one does with the back just out of the water next will be the swim test than its off to montauk...


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

nice work man ,ive seen a few of your works of art on other posts keep it up.


----------

